# triple 9mm lining yesterday but FET in 7 days: too late?



## LoisJane (Dec 3, 2014)

Goodmorning everyone!

I have heard so many positive stories about this Forum, that I would like to give it a try myself  
Hopefully one of you very experienced ladies is able to answer my question, because my hospital is not very cooperative (I am based in the Netherlands). My problem is most likely implantation. Egg quality always above average, for what is worth it  

Currently preparing for FET, my 14th day ultrasound was yesterday the 3rd of December. Outcome was triple lining and 9mm thickness with help of Progynova estrogen. I was told to start progesterone tablets on the 5th of December and my transfer will be the 9th because the clinic is closed during weekends and Monday they are fully booked. My 3 cryos are D4.

Will my transfer be too late? What happens to my 9mm thickness in the mean time? Will it increase or decrease?

Thanks for your help,
LoisJane


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't worry my lining was 8mm this time but I then had to wait 2 weeks for transfer. I have read that no matter what dose of oestrogen you are on, a lining will only build to a certain thickness, depending on the oestrogen receptors in your uterus. Once you start the progesterone this changes the make up of the lining and it will kind of compact. Best of luck xx


----------



## LoisJane (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you very much "smileandbehappy" for your prompt answer   and many, many congratulations on your long, but in the end, succesful quest! I am really happy for you   how sweet to be still around for replying to requests for help  

Dr. Pfeiffer instructed me to start with Prednisolone 10 days before transfer, but now that my FET has been postponed to coming Tuesday, I will have been taking it for 15 days!!! Can it do any harm?
The same applies to my Intralipid infusion; I was supposed to have it 2-4 days before FET, but that will not be feasible, hence it will happen tomorrow.

Again, thank you very much for your help,
LoisJane


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Again similar to me, my fets have always taken ages as I don't down reg well and my lining takes ages to build, so the steroids and intralipids timings were early. I am sure it is fine. I hope this is the cycle for you xxxx


----------



## cat64 (May 3, 2014)

Hi on Tuesday my lining was 11.8mm and my ET isn't until Monday the 8th. I queried the same as you, but my clinic said it was fine.  They've kept my dose of progynova the same. I hope this helps put your mind at rest.


----------

